# Strained Abs!!! OWIE!!!!



## shesulsa (Jul 2, 2005)

I strained my abs shovelling rock today - started off feeling like I was developing the stomach flu, now it just plain old HURTS!!

 Now, I've performed so many sit-ups that my stomach muscles hurt before, but never anything like this!  No bulges or anything, either, so I don't think I have a hernia ... i'ts just _uncomfortable as the dickens!!

_Anyone else ever do this?


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 2, 2005)

I was about to state that maybe its a hernia, or maybe you strained yourself real bad.  If the pain is so bad, maybe you should see a doctor, atleast I would.


----------



## Bester (Jul 5, 2005)

You can try ibuprophen and black or green tea, plus giving the effected area a rubdown with either a mineral ice/ blue goo ointment or try vicks (walmart generic) which is a fair substitute for tiger balm at a much cheaper price.  If it's still sore after a few days, see a doc.  Unless it's "pure Hell" now, which means, see doc now.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, it turns out I did not strain my abs (nor anything else) - I had a NASTY stomach virus which put me on my back for days. I've never felt anything like it before (maybe it was West Nile??? :idunno: ) Went to hospital and they were stumped. Gallbladder fine, biliary vents fine. Gave me a GI cocktail (which made me puke) and an acid blocker. Worked for a few hours, but that's it.

  Ah well.  Thanks for the advice, tho.


----------



## Bester (Jul 5, 2005)

Dang. (*Cancels flower order for funeral*)

Seriously, glad you're feeling better. :wavey:


----------



## swiftpete (Jul 5, 2005)

ooh, that sounds very painful and nasty! I remember once when i had bad food poisoning and actually wanting to die to end the pain. Funny thinking about it now but not at the time!

Glad you're on the mend anyway!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, all things considered, this probably went away faster than the strained muscles would have. Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## searcher (Jul 6, 2005)

Glad to hear that it was not strained abs.   Sounds like you have mended up well.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jul 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that, SheSulsa.  Glad you're feeling better!


----------

